# I got drawn, my buddy from Alabama wants to assist



## Chas (Aug 5, 2015)

I got drawn for a gator tag in Zone 01A(Lake Eufaula) and live in GA my buddy from Alabama wants to come with me and assist with the hunt.  From what it looks, he would need a $200 gator tag as well as a Georgia hunting license(which he has no plans to hunt GA),How much total would it cost him to come with for two weekends and hang out?

Is there any such thing in the game wardens eyes as a person being on the boat and not participating as I will have another buddy with me from Georgia?


----------



## DSGB (Aug 6, 2015)

He'll need a license if he's in the boat.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't see a way around it. Hunting license ($20 three day or $100 annual) and a $200 alligator license.


----------

